# Awesome Rabbit Recipe!



## Prairiechick (Jan 4, 2013)

My husband and I cooked up one of the Cals that I raised over the summer.  They all average about 3.25 pounds dressed.  This is only our second time cooking one, the first time being somewhat unimpressive.  But this time, OH MY GAWD!  It was DELICIOUS!!  He used a recipe call Rabbit Stifado:
Ingredients
1 large rabbit, jointed 2 bay leaves 4 tablespoons red wine vinegar ( balsamic also works nicely) 1/2 cup olive oil 2 tablespoons tomato paste 1/3 teaspoon sugar 4 garlic cloves, roughly chopped 1 small cinnamon sticks ( about a 3-inch length) 4 whole allspice 1 sprig rosemary 2/3 cup red wine 1 1/4 cups hot water salt and black pepper 1 1/2 lbs white pearl onions, peeled, left whole
Directions
Photo by Peter J
1. Rinse the rabbit pieces and place them in a mixing bowl together with the bay leaves and vinegar; mix well and leave to marinate for at least 2 hours, or overnight; remove the rabbit from the marinade and pat dry with kitchen paper.
2. Heat half of the olive oil in a large saucepan until hot, add the rabbit and fry the pieces until quite brown on all sides; add the tomato paste, bay leaves (left over from the marinade), sugar, garlic, spices, wine and the hot water.
3. Season with salt and pepper.
4. Bring to the boil mixing well then reduce the heat, cover and simmer for about 1 hour.
5. Meanwhile, heat the remaining olive oil in a frying pan; add the onions and saut gently for 15 minutes stirring occasionally, until golden all over; after the rabbit has been cooking for 1 hour, add the onions and oil from the frying pan to the saucepan; combine, then re-cover and simmer for a further 15 minutes; fish out the cinnamon stick, allspice berries and rosemary sprig.

He made a sauce to go with it that was just perfect.  Our kids ate it without complaint and then asked for seconds.  I am so relieved because I thought maybe they would have a hard time eating the rabbits we raised.


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Jan 4, 2013)

*Thank you! I am going to try it! I have one in the freezer now I needed a good recipe for! Thanks!*


----------



## shan777 (Jan 6, 2013)

yeah I have done this recipe and it was very good.

 The trick I found with rabbit in oven to get it to fall off the bone is oven at 150 celsius for 3 hours. Any hotter and it doesn't make it tender as it could be.


----------



## Prairiechick (Jan 9, 2013)

My husband browned the pieces in a cast iron pan, then we put it all in the oven at 325F for 40 minutes, then let it sit on the stove for about 20 minutes with the veggies and juices.  It was PERFECT!
We tried another recipe hubby found online before and it cooked for like 2+ hours, and the meat was dry and had very little flavor.  Not this one though.  I am drooling just thinking about it!


----------



## starlight012 (Feb 8, 2013)

Thanks for the recipe! I'm going to try it as soon as possible!


----------



## pipermom89 (Mar 9, 2013)

Thanks; I'm glad to find this!  Today is "harvest" day so I'm needing more recipes


----------

